# 2010 Nissan Murano Tailgate Won't Lock



## SMITHR2525 (Mar 6, 2020)

My 2010 just quit locking fully last week and I found that the rear hatch/tailgate could easily be opened even with the car supposedly locked. I read on the forum the issue could be the lift gate acuator failing. I replaced it today and everything went smooth on the install but I still can not engage the lock. It seems to lock and then can easily be opened with a tug or two. I can not find any information on anything else it could be. It's not powered in any way. It closes fine and the struts seem to be fine. Would appreciate any help on this matter, thanks.


----------

